# How can I completely disinfect a cage?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon long tank that I plan on putting 5 female mice in. But I've had turtles in it before. So I was wondering how I can completely disinfect/sanitize it.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're comfortable using bleach solutions, that's your best bet. Just make sure it's completely rinsed out afterward.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

After disinfecting with bleach and cleaning that completely, I'd also recommend getting some enzymatic cleaner from somewhere like Pets at Home. It gets rid of all odours, stains, etc - and smells really good to boot!


----------

